

Cinemetrics - visualizing movie data in a "fingerprint" [video] - yread
http://vimeo.com/26584083

======
ColinWright
Very cool. I chuckled at the comparison between 2001 and Alien, and laughed
out loud at "Porn."

I'm thinking about how to use these techniques for my work. It doesn't apply
directly, but the inspiration is there.

